# Raw, thermised and pasteurized milk



## linglab

Dear all,

I'm looking for the best way to translate the segment _raw, thermised and pasteurized cow's milk_, which appears on the label of a cheese product, into Finnish. 

Could _lehmän raakamaitoa, lehmän termisoitu maito ja lehmän pastöroitu maito_ be correct and easily understood by Finnish consumers? Is it possible to translate the source segment into Finnish in a "shortened" way?

Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## etrade

Termisoitu ja pastöroitu maito.

(Termisoitu ja pastöroitu raakamaito)
(miksi pitäisi kertoa että raakamaito?)

Edit: Raw milk is not raw after thermised and pasteurized 
Edit: removed iskukuumennettu and replaced termisoitu


----------



## Finland

Hello,

Well, it depends on what is meant by the source segment. If I understand correctly, the segment enumerates three different things: 1) raw milk, 2) thermised milk and 3) pasteurised milk. In this case the Finnish is ok, although I would write all of them in nominative (unless context dictates otherwise), whereas now the first element is in partitive.

HTH
S


----------



## Finland

Hello!



etrade said:


> Iskukuumennettu ja pastöroitu maito.
> 
> (miksi pitäisi kertoa että raakamaito?)
> 
> Edit: Raw milk is not raw after thermised and pasteurized


 
Iskukuumennettu is not the same as termisoitu! And I don't think the meaning here is to talk about one kind of milk, which is raw, thermised and pasteurised, but three different kinds of milk: raw milk, thermised milk and pasteurised milk.

In any case, translating is always difficult if the original segment is unclear and given without more detailed context.

S


----------



## etrade

Finland said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Iskukuumennettu is not the same as termisoitu! And I don't think the meaning here is to talk about one kind of milk, which is raw, thermised and pasteurised, but three different kinds of milk: raw milk, thermised milk and pasteurised milk.
> 
> In any case, translating is always difficult if the original segment is unclear and given without more detailed context.
> 
> S


Explain what is thermised then!
Are you saying that in one cheese product contains raw, thermised and pasteurized milk?

http://www.valio.fi/tuotteet/artikkeli/maidon-kasittely-1/


----------



## Finland

Hello!



etrade said:


> Explain what is thermised then!


 
You can find more information about dairy terminology for example here: http://www.valio.fi/tuotteet/artikkeli/maidon-kasittely-1/



etrade said:


> Are you saying that in one cheese product contains raw, thermised and pasteurized milk? Wake up to this world !


 
Erm... I'm sorry if my post sounded somehow rude enough to provoke you. I didn't mean to sound flippant. In any case, I think it is pretty clear there is something odd about the original segment. Normally the same milk is not BOTH thermised AND pasteurised. And as you said, you certainly cannot call it raw anymore after thermisation and pasteurisation... That is why my only interpretation was that the label had three different kinds of milk, for example in a packaging containing several different kinds of cheeses. Until linglab tells us more details, we cannot know for sure.

HTH
S


----------



## linglab

I am afraid the source segment wasn't clear enough! 
The product in question is a mix of grated hard cheeses, so the list of ingredients enumerates three different types of milk - raw, thermised and pasteurized. 
What do you think is the best way to express it in Finnish?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Finland

I think your Finnish translation is ok (apart from having the first element in partitive). If you need to have a shorter version, how about this:
lehmän raakamaito, termisoitu lehmänmaito, pastöroitu lehmänmaito.

As etrade can now see, I _had_ already woken up to this world.

S


----------



## linglab

Thank you very much!


----------

